# Fotos in Höhe, Breite und Dateigrösse frei anpassen



## StefanS (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann Euch nur wärmstens das nachstehende Kompressionstool (Freeware) empfehlen: JPGCompressor

http://www.nsonic-net.de/index.php?...mid=47&subcat=5&catid=33&limitstart=0&limit=5

Mit dem Tool kann man die maximale Höhe und Breite nebst maximaler Dateigröße nach der Konvertierung frei wählen und außerdem auf Wunsch noch einen Rahmen um das Bild setzen. Speicherort und Dateiname sind frei wählbar. Batch-Verarbeitung einer großen Anzahl von Fotos ist möglich. Die Qualität der komprimierten Fotos ist ausgezeichnet.

Beispiel unten. Ein ausgesprochen gutes Tool (Menüs englisch).

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Markus1979 (17. Juli 2005)

Danke für den Link. Werde es mal testen.


Edit

So getestet und für gut befunden.
Bedienung ist ja ganz einfach. Auch für diejenigen, die kein Englisch können


----------



## Administrator (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

ich schaus mir auch mal an - wenn der Downloadbereich wieder läuft, könnte man da ne Rubrik Tools machen.
Vielleicht kannste ja nen Beitrag für den Support schreiben, wo das Proggi für Anfänger erklärt wird - sonst mach ichs, wenn ich mal Zeit hab ;-)

Joachim


----------



## StefanS (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo Joachim,

alles klar - wird gemacht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Administrator (17. Juli 2005)

*...*

Hallo nochmal,

der Download-Bereich ist wieder online - im Portal auf Download klicken...

Viel Spass damit dir und euch allen, Joachim


----------



## StefanS (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo Joachim,

hier ist die Beschreibung - musst sie jetzt nur noch zugänglich machen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

